
Scientific Consensus Is Almost Never Wrong - shawndumas
http://www.realclearscience.com/articles/2015/11/25/scientific_consensus_is_almost_never_wrong_109464.html
======
DrScump
Scientific Consensus has been wrong many times.

Surgery, especially the importance of a sterile theater.

Age of the Earth, and universe.

Most common cause of ulcers.

The coming Snowball Earth (as recently as late 1980s).

Obesigens, like AD-36.

Microbiome importance and effects.

Numbers of moons (I had textbooks that said Jupiter had 12, Saturn 10, and
outer planets, none)

Environment management (e.g. killing wolves and beavers because of "harm" they
do to ecosystems).

Just off the top of my head.

~~~
poelzi
[https://www.foresight.org/news/negativeComments.html](https://www.foresight.org/news/negativeComments.html)

And the sad thing is, that even if your logic is more strict, if you argue
scientifically, people still think you are a nutjob just because you see
things from a different perspective.

I just hope guy mcphearson is wrong, I so hope.
[http://guymcpherson.com/recent-video/](http://guymcpherson.com/recent-video/)

He is a meta climate scientist, he looks at the output of all the others and
combines them - what comes out is very dark perspective but the points he
brings up are very real.

I can give you a very long list of what they will find out sooner or later to
be wrong, but I collected enough negative points with my physics views the
last days ;)

------
andrew-lucker
Scientific Consensus Is Almost Never Wrong

on topics covered in Geology 101

except for that one time

